

103 years later, Einstein's proven right - bootload
http://www.physorg.com/news146415074.html

======
amackera
Title should read: 103 years later, Einstein is _finally corroborated_.

Science doesn't actually _prove_ anything - especially when the research is
being done with computational simulations. This research gives another form of
evidence for Einstein's famous equation other than atomic bombs and nuclear
reactors.

------
KevBurnsJr
Jury is still out on GP-B

<http://einstein.stanford.edu/>

